# Snail ID Please?



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Found a little surprise this evening in my tank after getting more plants recently. 


From what I seen, it looks like a Leopard ramshorn snail. 

My biggest concern; red ramshorn or Colombian??


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

No picture showing for me


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh poop.. So sorry. Here!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

anything.. ???


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Try to take a picture of the snails body and shell both showing. From that picture tho I would say a I am 90% sure that is a regular red ramshorn not the giant Colombian apple snail variety.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

C-kidder said:


> Try to take a picture of the snails body and shell both showing. From that picture tho I would say a I am 90% sure that is a regular red ramshorn not the giant Colombian apple snail variety.


If I spot him again, I will.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

With the speckling on the shell, I would probably gues it is a Physa or Radix snail species.

JM2C

Stuart


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

CRS Fan said:


> With the speckling on the shell, I would probably gues it is a Physa or Radix snail species.
> 
> JM2C
> 
> Stuart


the shell isn't pointed like this. it coils inwards like a ramshorn. This I know for sure, I held it in my palm.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like the ramshorn snails that I have. 
Mine are mostly red-bodied (with some variation) and have a variety of shell patterns and colours in the yellow-brown range.


----------

